# Best advice for Uber and Lyft drivers.



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Quit!


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

Ok


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

Leo1983 said:


> Quit!


Really dude.

Don't accept pool rides. Your pet your average will double. I was making about 8 or so woth pool. Now, with only x, I'm doing close to 15.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I quit, multiple times, throughout the day.


----------



## Pennywise (Sep 21, 2017)

I quit and then somehow I find myself again picking up people and drive...its a love and hate relationships with Uber/Lyft


----------



## Joe_supernice (Jan 12, 2018)

Pennywise said:


> I quit and then somehow I find myself again picking up people and drive...its a love and hate relationships with Uber/Lyft


Lol


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I quit, multiple times, throughout the day.


----------

